# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Ubuntu Development Version > [SOLVED] Extras Repository "Not Found"

## fantab

Installed Trusty Development yesterday. When I run 'apt-get update' I get:



```
...
Err http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty/main Sources                              
  404  Not Found
Err http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty/main amd64 Packages                                 
  404  Not Found
Err http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty/main i386 Packages                                  
  404  Not Found
...

W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found

E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
```

Is it just me or something wrong with the repo?

----------


## David D.

The Extras reproository is not active for Trusty yet.

----------


## sammiev

You can # then out for now or switch them to saucy.

----------


## Cavsfan

Yes, I switched my extra to saucy at the suggestion of some kind person on here can't remember. You can right click on it in the terminal and then "open link" you will see that tasty has not been added yet.
http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/

I keep checking it from time to time. I'm sure when it comes up someone will mention it.

----------


## fantab

I thought so.
Thanks...

----------


## GDPR-ohya4wai4eiJ

> The Extras reproository is not active for Trusty yet.


I'm wondering why it isn't simply cloned from/pointed to the Saucy repository as Trusty installations will still need the Saucy entries to get access to all packages.

----------


## Cavsfan

> I'm wondering why it isn't simply cloned from/pointed to the Saucy repository as Trusty installations will still need the Saucy entries to get access to all packages.


I wondering why *Oneiric* is still on that list. It has gone bye bye quite a while ago. It reached EOL on May 9 2013.
But look at how early this is in the cycle too as to why Trusty hasn't been added.

Just use Saucy for now and then when Trusty is added fix it.

----------


## Cavsfan

I re-installed and commented out the extra repository. I want this to be totally Trusty with nothing else mixed into it.
I wonder if someone would be willing to let us know when there is a Trusty extra repository?
I certainly would be appreciative!  :Smile:

----------


## oldos2er

It's working for me.

Edit: I should specify I'm using Server, not desktop. Not sure if that makes a difference or not.

Edit 2: Someday I may learn to engage my brain before posting.

----------


## Cavsfan

> It's working for me.
> 
> Edit: I should specify I'm using Server, not desktop. Not sure if that makes a difference or not.


Thanks but I guess it does matter.

http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/

We all get an error with extras uncommented out.

----------


## oldos2er

No, you're right, I forgot I ran an upgrade rather than doing a clean install, so when I uncommented 'extras' it was checking the saucy repo, not trusty. D'oh.

Sorry.

----------


## Cavsfan

Did a clean install the other day and extras repository is commented out by default. It is important to enable Partners though which is not on by default because that is where flash updates come from.
Flash needed updating after installation.

----------


## philinux

Did a clean install this aft from a zsynced iso and extras were enable by default.  Although not for very long  :Wink:

----------


## gacb

I expect it will have to wait until 19 December.

----------

